

How does the go build command work? - jonbaer
http://dave.cheney.net/2013/10/15/how-does-the-go-build-command-work

======
easytiger
I was a bit suprised when i returned to go about 6 months ago to find it had
the build command. Originally you invoked these directly

~~~
talloaktrees
"go run" is even better, it feels like running a python script, and doesn't
leave a binary around when you're done

------
nopaste7
I'm still a huge fan of make. Is anyone using (gnu) make to build go projects?
Looking for a nice Makefile template. :)

~~~
quarterto
There used to be an official Make include for Go, bundled with the
distribution. Don't know what the current status is, I think the go tool
superseded it.

EDIT: does modern Go come with $(GOROOT)/src/Make.inc?
[https://github.com/quarterto/Alan/blob/master/Makefile](https://github.com/quarterto/Alan/blob/master/Makefile)

------
markwolfe
Great write up, look forward to seeing more.

Thanks

